# People are hailing an Uber instead of calling 911 for emergencies and it could cost you your life



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Experts warn the public; the ambulance knows which hospital can treat your ailment. Some will not be able to handle your situation and you'll be rejected and they will call 911 and take you to one that can.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

people been doing this for a long time in cabs


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

I made an ER run one night. With cities and counties charging $900 to $1,500 for an ambulance ride, I totally understand why people try this. 

If you're in distress, the hospital still has to stabilize you before transport. They're not just going to call 911. The ambulance crew might know which hospital can treat your condition but they don't know which one is your insurance company's preferred provider. 

If you're going to charge people for calling 911, then don't act surprised when they take Uber to the ER.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I charge a $1,000 fee to drive people to the E.R.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I had one time a lady who took Lyft Line to ER . Not kidding . And she didn't work there, she wasn't feeling well.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Buckiemohawk said:


> people been doing this for a long time in cabs


There's a difference... in an emergency uber will show up quickly...

Cabs... Not going to lie..


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

The first time a woman in labor tries to get into my van for the ER, I quit! I am not going to be "that guy" in all the news stories who delivered a baby in the back of a vehicle. 

And then I'll have to fight for the cleaning fee. No way.


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Depends if the hospital is far else I am cancelling.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Anyone that cheap deserves to die.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Cost me $5,000 to ride in an ambulance. Insurance covered $3,000. Still ignoring the "collectors" calls/mails for the remaining $2,000. I'd rather pay for food and mortgage and support my family.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's a difference... in an emergency uber will show up quickly...
> 
> Cabs... Not going to lie..


Maybe you won't lie, but you're perfectly willing to pass on the old stereotype. I do hospital/ER runs all the time. Our response time is easily equal to Uber.

The only reason Uber *can* be faster is because there are no caps set on the number of cars. When the count is 1000 Uber's for ever cab, they better be faster.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kind of an amusing news story -- that one of our Miami stations apparently copied from a Los Angeles station! They didn't even bother to get local footage! Channel 4 never lets you down!

And the "information" they gave out is not at all accurate here in Miami. It is exactly backwards here.

Miami-Dade Fire Rescue never charges _any_ _patient_ one penny. If the patient is treated and released, there is no charge to anyone. If the patient is transported, the rescue transport is billed to the patient's _insurance_ through the hospital billing -- if the patient has insurance. If they don't have insurance, nobody pays a penny. The insurance pays whatever it pays for the ride (typically $100) and the agency calls it good. They never ask the patient to pay any of the unpaid costs.

The same is true for Miami-Dade Air Rescue -- if the insurance pays $100 for an aircraft and 4-man crew that costs thousands of dollars per hour, fine.

WHY? Because the county doesn't want people afraid to call 911 when they need it because they are afraid of the cost. The service is paid for by our tax dollars -- it is NOT a revenue-generator like podunk towns have.

*From the Uber/Lyft driver's perspective*, you're a fool if you drive people to hospitals. You are taking on a ton of risk, with no idea what you are doing, and you will NOT be covered by Good Samaritan Laws, if your state is one of the 38 states that have one.

And...you're not doing the patient any favors. In most cases, you are delaying their care and exposing them to more risk.

If for no other reason than CYA, refuse the ride and call 911. We do what we do; EMS does what they do.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> Maybe you won't lie, but you're perfectly willing to pass on the old stereotype. I do hospital/ER runs all the time. Our response time is easily equal to Uber.
> 
> The only reason Uber *can* be faster is because there are no caps set on the number of cars. When the count is 1000 Uber's for ever cab, they better be faster.


In the tourist areas wait times for cabs can be ZERO (The theme parks and many hotels it's zero most of the day), in the busiest parts of the city, uber is no faster (and the cabs won't cancel on you)

Outside of the tourist areas and the city fuber either does a lot better or a lot worse than us cabs. The cabs will always eventually get to you.. Sometimes you request an uber and get no cars available. Most places 10-15 should do it for the cabs. Uber is 5-8 or never. We usually do VERY well with scheduled pickups.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> Maybe you won't lie, but you're perfectly willing to pass on the old stereotype. I do hospital/ER runs all the time. Our response time is easily equal to Uber.
> 
> The only reason Uber *can* be faster is because there are no caps set on the number of cars. When the count is 1000 Uber's for ever cab, they better be faster.


I drive and am also rider with Uber. All due respect to Cab Drivers but the pick up time used to be atrocious at times. 20 minutes later and calling back dispatch.

Not sure if pick up time has changed (which it needed to improve).


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I have driven 2 folks to medical care. One was a guy and 3 family members going to an Urgent Care unit while he held a rag to his head. The 2nd was a older woman who fell down her stairwell and he head went through the wall. I was taking her to get a CAT Scan per her doctors phone order (they never saw each other). If you are not bleeding or dying or giving birth it's likely still as good a ride as any.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> The first time a woman in labor tries to get into my van for the ER, I quit! I am not going to be "that guy" in all the news stories who delivered a baby in the back of a vehicle.
> 
> And then I'll have to fight for the cleaning fee. No way.


If Mrs. Jones calls you cause she's in labor, as an Uber driver you might get a tip and the child named after you, Uber Jones.


----------



## Orange president (Mar 25, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Anyone that cheap deserves to die.


I would be damned why anyone would not call an ambulance after all the government gave free healthcare all along and will do so in the future. But you can always count on Uber to show up on time.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Anyone that cheap deserves to die.


 The best thing I've read all day.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Back in the day when I drove a taxi,the dispatcher would weed out those types fast.With Fuber you have nobody looking out for you at all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Experts warn the public; the ambulance knows which hospital can treat your ailment. Some will not be able to handle your situation and you'll be rejected and they will call 911 and take you to one that can.


There are dozens of hospitals in my city.
Only 1 can treat gunshot wounds.
They are best in the world for projectile trauma.
The police send their people there,even if they have to shut down interstate to get them there on time.

I know how to reach this hospital from every direction.
Even which parts of the lawn to drive over to save time .



UsedToBeAPartner said:


> I have driven 2 folks to medical care. One was a guy and 3 family members going to an Urgent Care unit while he held a rag to his head. The 2nd was a older woman who fell down her stairwell and he head went through the wall. I was taking her to get a CAT Scan per her doctors phone order (they never saw each other). If you are not bleeding or dying or giving birth it's likely still as good a ride as any.


I would have given them a quote on fixing the wall . . .
( side hustle)


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Experts warn the public; the ambulance knows which hospital can treat your ailment. Some will not be able to handle your situation and you'll be rejected and they will call 911 and take you to one that can.


Anyone who calls an Uber or Lyft over an ambulance deserves to die. People are so f***ing cheap. You'd actually risk your life to see if the driver will cancel or not, if they'll be late because of traffic, if they'll get lost, and, oh, did I mention an Uber can't force other drivers to pull off to the side of the road when it's coming? So stupid.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

So I wrote about one women taking a Lyft Line to ER.
I also had another pax. Office worker I picked up in downtown San Diego. She originally requested ER but on the way there her boyfriend on the phone told her to reroute to urgent care because it's cheaper.
The thing is she was almost passing out , had huuuuuuuge headaches and as I noticed she had spots on her face. I strongly recommended go to ER instead but she listened to her boyfriend instead. Wow ! These are the people we deal with. And you expect tips? They will die in hopes to save some money.


----------



## Leonard818 (Oct 4, 2015)

DocT said:


> Cost me $5,000 to ride in an ambulance. Insurance covered $3,000. Still ignoring the "collectors" calls/mails for the remaining $2,000. I'd rather pay for food and mortgage and support my family.


Did your credit score affected?


----------



## Grand (Feb 23, 2016)

In Australia last year a pregnant woman took an Uber instead of an ambulance.

http://www.news.com.au/lifestyle/pa...r/news-story/0ad1532c7a2858cb1318d6508aeed592


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> Back in the day when I drove a taxi,the dispatcher would weed out those types fast.With Fuber you have nobody looking out for you at all.


You betcha. During my decade of dispatch I told dozens of ***** nozzles "call 911 or gimme a credit card for the $1000 worth of blood and death about to enter my cab".


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> The first time a woman in labor tries to get into my van for the ER, I quit! I am not going to be "that guy" in all the news stories who delivered a baby in the back of a vehicle.
> 
> And then I'll have to fight for the cleaning fee. No way.


You will still be in the news stories as "that guy" that didn't help a pregnant woman. No way to win this one. lol


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

You bleed in my car and I will go all United Airlines on you!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/851808845554884608


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

People in ambulances are treated before walk ins, plus you don't have to pay your hospital bill, so call 911.

and what happened to people knocking on their neighbor's door asking for a ride?


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

I think this is complete BS

Sure certain hospitals specialize in certain things, for example there are hospitals that specialize in cardiac/heart issues, hospitals that specialize in burn treatment, hospitals that specialize in brain treatment and even hospitals that specialize in trauma, but in these cases, many of the people requiring these treatments/services aren't going to be able to just casually walk into a sedan or minivan, many (if not all) of these people are in extreme pain, some are unconscious, many could be seeping bodily fluids (most commonly blood), it would be impossible to put them in any sort of civilian vehicle, pretty sure anybody in the person in question's cohort is going to realize a taxi or Rideshare is a no go, or be so out of it due to shock they'll forget that taxis and Rideshare even exist and immediately call 911

When it comes to typical injuries/ailments (stomach bugs, broken limbs, sore throat, etc.) ALL hospitals can treat those in the ER (if not, I really question the abilities of that particular hospital, if they can't tend to more basic issues, why would I trust them with my life in anything they supposedly "specialize" in?), people with these more basic issues are the ones that us as Rideshare drivers are more likely to see (and what pax are more likely to request Rideshare over an ambulance for)

So let's say we do happen to run into a situation where a pax with a particular issue that happens to be a specialty, requests an Uber to take them to the ER and the ER at that particular hospital doesn't specialize in that issue, it's still not the end of the world, the hospital in question can still provide service and stabilize the patient, any hospital is better than no hospital at all

Once the patient is admitted and stabilized, the hospital in question just needs to contact a hospital that specializes in that particular issue, then it's just a matter of finding transportation from hospital A to hospital B, this can be done either by ambulance transport or in more dire situations, MedFlight (air ambulance), every hospital I have ever been to has a helipad and are contracted with MedFlight, MedFlight exists for reasons just like this, where a patient is in a hospital that does not specialize in the particular issue the patient suffers, and gives them rapid transport to a hospital that does

The major reason why it's a bad idea to request an Uber/Lyft to the ER instead of requesting an ambulance is because taxis and Rideshare aren't equipped with products (and don't have the experience) to provide care before and during transportation while medics and ambulances can, but like I mentioned earlier that level of care is only required for those same people that are sick or injured to the point that they are unable to get into a regular civilian based vehicle in the first place, generally if they are capable of getting in a car at their own will, they will be just fine going to any hospital of their choosing, and $3 to $20 for an Uber is a lot more palatable than $1,000+ for an ambulance

Also, in my experience, medics make the decision of what hospital they are going to off the cuff, the last time I had to call for an ambulance for my mother, I asked what hospital they were taking her to so I could meet up later, they told me Riverside, walked out to the ambulance, walked back and told me they were taking her to Dublin, a few days later they ended up MedFlighting her to Riverside anyway



Lee239 said:


> People in ambulances are treated before walk ins, plus you don't have to pay your hospital bill, so call 911.


I don't know where you heard that, but it's most definitely NOT true

Yes, people in ambulances are given a room before those waiting in the lobby, but does NOT mean they are treated first, it goes by level of severity, NOT by how they arrive

When a patient arrives via ambulance that got shot in the arm vs. a person in the lobby that has a migraine, sure the person arriving by ambulance will get care first, they were shot, now say that was switched, the person that was shot is in the lobby and the guy with a migraine was brought via ambulance, the patient with a migraine will get a room first, but will get treatment AFTER the patient in the lobby with a gunshot wound

As for patients having their ER bill comped just because they arrived via ambulance, that is just completely false, those arriving via ambulance have to pay MORE because they have to pay for their medical bill AND transportation (yes, even if you arrive via ambulance, the hospital WILL still charge you)

The only thing that will change how much you pay is if and what kind of insurance you have, or if you qualify for free hospital care (and that is not easy to qualify for)


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Soceity these days are nothing but leeches. They want the cheapest way with the least amount of doing other things. 

I live in the country(thankfully) so when my grandfather was haveing a hurt attack i picked him up put him in my car threw on the flashers and went 100mph to hospital 15 miles away in just over 5 mins.


----------



## Tippy711 (Apr 14, 2017)

Introducing Uber EMT coming to your city soon. If in need of emergency assistance you can take Uber to the ER. Why wait for an ambulance and deal with stuff like insurance? An Uber driver will be there in five minutes to wisk you away to the ER.
Each driver will be paid .67 per mile while providing you with encouragement like " you're gonna be ok" or " we are almost there, hang in there"
Don't bother tipping the driver it's included in the fare.
If your condition isn't so bad you can opt for EMT pool where you can split the cost of the ride with other riders in distress.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> The first time a woman in labor tries to get into my van for the ER, I quit! I am not going to be "that guy" in all the news stories who delivered a baby in the back of a vehicle.
> 
> And then I'll have to fight for the cleaning fee. No way.


and the media will portray you as a monster for asking for a cleaning fee.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> in the busiest parts of the city, uber is no faster (and the cabs won't cancel on you)
> 
> Outside of the tourist areas and the city fuber either does a lot better or a lot worse than us cabs. The cabs will always eventually get to you.. Sometimes you request an uber and get no cars available. Most places 10-15 should do it for the cabs. Uber is 5-8 or never. We usually do VERY well with scheduled pickups.


I have had pax tell me that they switched to Uber because their cabs were unreliable at showing up.

I would bet you are right that a cab is less likely to cancel since they don't worry about 1 star ratings, but it does seem that flakey cabs are a thing too.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Lee239 


Lee239 said:


> People in ambulances are treated before walk ins, plus you don't have to pay your hospital bill, so call 911.


This is completely false.



Mikedamirault said:


> Yes, people in ambulances are given a room before those waiting in the lobby, but does NOT mean they are treated first, it goes by level of severity, NOT by how they arrive


^^^^^ THIS is true. When I arrived at the ER via ambulance, I was put to the side for more severe patients arriving.



Mikedamirault said:


> As for patients having their ER bill comped just because they arrived via ambulance, that is just completely false, those arriving via ambulance have to pay MORE because they have to pay for their medical bill AND transportation (yes, even if you arrive via ambulance, the hospital WILL still charge you)
> 
> The only thing that will change how much you pay is if and what kind of insurance you have, or if you qualify for free hospital care (and that is not easy to qualify for)


^^^^^ THIS is true. I received 2 SEPARATE bills: one bill from the hospital, and the 2nd bill from the City of [fire department paramedics ambulance]. I submitted the bills to my insurance, and then received 2 SEPARATE bills (again from hospital and ambulance) to pay the BALANCE that my insurance did not cover.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had a couple of ER requests for minor stuff and one guy who was kicked out of an urgent care and needed a ride to ER. That was a weird one, he claimed to be an attorney on a big case and thought he had been drugged (in a drink). Was standing on the street when I got there, fading in and out of making sense. He had entered one hospital ER that was 6 miles away when we were 3/4 of a mile from a better hospital. I resisted the urge and took him to the closer one. He was kind enough to leave me a comment the next day and darned if I didn't see him in the paper 2 days later. It's a tough call, by the time I'm already there, if someone is stupid enough to call Uber, are they better off if I get them to the hospital in 5 minutes or waiting 5 for the ambulance?


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I have had pax tell me that they switched to Uber because their cabs were unreliable at showing up.
> 
> I would bet you are right that a cab is less likely to cancel since they don't worry about 1 star ratings, but it does seem that flakey cabs are a thing too.


It depends where you are in certain parts of town. if your in St Cloud here nobody wants to drive out there. But if your in kissimmee by celebration easy pick up


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> The first time a woman in labor tries to get into my van for the ER, I quit! I am not going to be "that guy" in all the news stories who delivered a baby in the back of a vehicle.
> 
> And then I'll have to fight for the cleaning fee. No way.


Cleaning fee? But in most movies the baby comes out all sparkly and clean.


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

UsedToBeAPartner said:


> If you are not bleeding or dying or giving birth it's likely still as good a ride as any.





Mikedamirault said:


> hat level of care is only required for those same people that are sick or injured to the point that they are unable to get into a regular civilian based vehicle in the first place, generally if they are capable of getting in a car at their own will, they will be just fine going to any hospital of their choosing, and $3 to $20 for an Uber is a lot more palatable than $1,000+ for an ambulance


I agree. They requested the ride, I provide the ride. Unless it's very obvious they need immediate medical attention, (i.e. body fluids pouring out of orifices) they get the ride pending they meet my other usual requirements for not cancelling. However, if you're holding a blood-soaked rag over where your thumb used to be and are carrying a suspicious-looking minicooler with blood stains on it, I'll be happy to call 911 for you as I keep my doors locked.



JimKE said:


> *From the Uber/Lyft driver's perspective*, you're a fool if you drive people to hospitals. You are taking on a ton of risk, with no idea what you are doing, and you will NOT be covered by Good Samaritan Laws, if your state is one of the 38 states that have one.


I don't see how you're taking on more risk and I consider myself pretty fluent in risk avoidance. In my example above if you don't call 911, yeah, that's increased risk. If a person with a migraine wants a ride to the ER and you take them, you fulfilled a contract. Now, if you pull over and try to give medical care without proper training and licensing, yeah you're gonna get sued. Or if they suddenly pass out in your car en route to the hospital and you don't call 911, you're gonna get sued. But other than extremes, people going to the hospital for flu, etc, who are still coherent, it's not any worse than taking home the intoxicated college kid on a Saturday night (in my opinion)


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Dback2004 said:


> I agree. They requested the ride, I provide the ride. Unless it's very obvious they need immediate medical attention, (i.e. body fluids pouring out of orifices) they get the ride pending they meet my other usual requirements for not cancelling. However, if you're holding a blood-soaked rag over where your thumb used to be and are carrying a suspicious-looking minicooler with blood stains on it, I'll be happy to call 911 for you as I keep my doors locked.
> 
> I don't see how you're taking on more risk and I consider myself pretty fluent in risk avoidance. In my example above if you don't call 911, yeah, that's increased risk. If a person with a migraine wants a ride to the ER and you take them, you fulfilled a contract. Now, if you pull over and try to give medical care without proper training and licensing, yeah you're gonna get sued. Or if they suddenly pass out in your car en route to the hospital and you don't call 911, you're gonna get sued. But other than extremes, people going to the hospital for flu, etc, who are still coherent, it's not any worse than taking home the intoxicated college kid on a Saturday night (in my opinion)


How about if they have a broken ankle? What happens if you hit a speed bump and exacerbate their injury? What happens if, god forbid, you get in a collision and suddenly their ankle was fine when you picked them up? Do you really want to take liability for an injury that hasn't been diagnosed yet?


----------



## Dback2004 (Nov 7, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> What happens if, God forbid, you get in a collision and suddenly their ankle was fine when you picked them up? Do you really want to take liability for an injury that hasn't been diagnosed yet?


Any driver who gets in a wreck is liable for just about everything under the sun no matter what pre-existing conditions the pax may have.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

My full time job is here at the hospital, which isn't a community based hospital but a regional, level 1 trauma center, teaching hospital. Although I am not in patient care, a couple of weeks ago, I ubered this lady who got in the back seat and said, "I'll sit back here so I won't get you sick". Am a quasi germaphobe and it was still in flu season so I was thinking how I needed some masks in my car. Am good about writing down the pickup address on my log sheet but don't pay attention to the destination address as I hit navigate quickly so google maps will be ready by the time I have backed out of driveway. Then after trip, I can always go to waybill before my next uber and get the specific address for my log. The lady was by no means about to stroke out and said she thought her cold had settled into bronchitis. So I am driving along and it turns me onto a street that leads to the hospital so I switch from google maps screen back to Uber screen and see she has the main address entered for the visitor entrance to the hospital. In a clueless moment I thought how she shouldn't be visiting folks in the hospital. So I confirmed, "You're going to the main entrance to the hospital, right?" Her reply, "No, to the emergency room". Almost crapped myself plus the ED entrance is on the entire other side of the campus but I got her there and she walked in. Hope it turned out well. 

For a non emergent patient, I can see why they would want to use Uber and save the tremendous expense but just because a patient starts out non emergent doesn't mean their situation can't change rapidly.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I cancel trips like that. If its bad enough I'll call 911 for the person. I learned when I was driving a taxi that it is not the same as an ambulance. I dropped off a guy who did not seem to be in distress at the ER the other night and gave him a 1 star anyway. I really don't want your emergency to become my emergency. When we start getting paid thousands of dollars per trip like ambulances I'll consider doing those kinds of trips.


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Ambulances co$t a fortune, if you aren't in grave danger, or bleeding everywhere Uber is fine, just know the address of the hospital you need to go to. Plus if you refuse a fare it affects your precious driver rating, and you don't want that to happen now do you?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

El Janitor said:


> Ambulances co$t a fortune, if you aren't in grave danger, or bleeding everywhere Uber is fine, just know the address of the hospital you need to go to. Plus if you refuse a fare it affects your precious driver rating, and you don't want that to happen now do you?


Very well.
The Black Knight needs an UberLance...Be a pal and help him up?


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

DocT said:


> Cost me $5,000 to ride in an ambulance. Insurance covered $3,000. Still ignoring the "collectors" calls/mails for the remaining $2,000. I'd rather pay for food and mortgage and support my family.


TwoFiddy thinks you deserve to die. Cuz you can't afford the ambulance. According to the post above yours


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> TwoFiddy thinks you deserve to die. Cuz you can't afford the ambulance. According to the post above yours


Bite me.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> TwoFiddy thinks you deserve to die. Cuz you can't afford the ambulance. According to the post above yours


I stated to my co-workers to let me die instead of calling for medical assistance in the future. True story.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

El Janitor said:


> Ambulances co$t a fortune, if you aren't in grave danger, or bleeding everywhere Uber is fine, just know the address of the hospital you need to go to. Plus if you refuse a fare it affects your precious driver rating, and you don't want that to happen now do you?


Two fiddy thinks you deserve to die cuz ur cheap. Or he wrote that, I can't say what people think.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I was hesitant to give Uber and Lyft my credit card info for the rider side of the app. But after reading about how useful Uber and Lyft can be in an emergency I've decided to put my credit card on file with them just in case.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> Two fiddy thinks you deserve to die cuz ur cheap. Or he wrote that, I can't say what people think.


You deserve to bite me.


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

They should've ordered an UberEmergency

-white van rolls up
-surge is always 5.0
-white glove service


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People have been using taxicabs as discount ambulances for years (also for discount moving vans). Uber is nothing but a discount taxicab. Thus, it is no surprise that people are using Uber as a deep discount ambulance.

I do not know about other places, but here, if you can not pay the ambulance bill (and can prove it), they will not charge you.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> People have been using taxicabs as discount ambulances for years (also for discount moving vans). Uber is nothing but a discount taxicab. Thus, it is no surprise that people are using Uber as a deep discount ambulance.
> 
> I do not know about other places, but here, if you can not pay the ambulance bill (and can prove it), they will not charge you.


ahh.. the three AM kickout...

Gotta love it...

They will pay me to run the meter to help them load/unload because WE ALL KNOW... any uber will cancel and run...


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

JMBF831 said:


> -white glove service


Nope. Nitrile glove service.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Flacco said:


> All due respect to Cab Drivers but the pick up time used to be atrocious at times. 20 minutes later and calling back dispatch.
> 
> Not sure if pick up time has changed (which it needed to improve).


It all depends on where you are calling from on this. In Pittsburgh, most of the cabs were either downtown, in the East End or at the airport.

If you were calling from those areas, it wasn't a long wait, calling from elsewhere, you had to wait for a driver to get out your way


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> It all depends on where you are calling from on this. In Pittsburgh, most of the cabs were either downtown, in the East End or at the airport.
> 
> If you were calling from those areas, it wasn't a long wait, calling from elsewhere, you had to wait for a driver to get out your way


I was in Pittsburgh about 8 years ago staying downtown at the Hampton Inn on Smallman or Smallwood by Lydia's. We had front desk call a cab and 20 minutes later no cab. We had front desk call back and driver told dispatch that he was at the Hotel which he was not as we needed to get to Court. Driver lying and just another disappointing experience with a cab.

My worst experience with Uber has been getting in a couple of very used vehicles but I figured the drivers were near broke and trying to just get by plus they were ON TIME.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Go4 said:


> If Mrs. Jones calls you cause she's in labor, as an Uber driver you might get a tip and the child named after you, *Uber Jones*.


----------



## Hawkdallas (Feb 16, 2017)

You know, i wonder... And i know this has had to happen to someone. Ever hear of a pax taking a massive crap in there car???


----------



## JMBF831 (Aug 13, 2015)

Hawkdallas said:


> You know, i wonder... And i know this has had to happen to someone. Ever hear of a pax taking a massive crap in there car???


I've had two drunk girls pee, but never a crap *knocks on wood as I go out to drive Saturday night*


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hawkdallas said:


> You know, i wonder... And i know this has had to happen to someone. Ever hear of a pax taking a massive crap in there car???


popped colostomy bag close enough?

I posted it in stories, it was right around new years.


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Hawkdallas said:


> You know, i wonder... And i know this has had to happen to someone. Ever hear of a pax taking a massive crap in there car???


https://uberpeople.net/threads/poop-in-my-car.121751/


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Hawkdallas said:


> You know, i wonder... And i know this has had to happen to someone. Ever hear of a pax taking a massive crap in there car???


Not in an Uber, but I've had it happen in a rescue unit. Not a pretty sight, even when you're expecting it and prepared for it.

Projectile vomit off the roof and/or back door of the ambulance is also interesting.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I will never transport a PAX to the emergency room, the liability is too great. If the person dies while you transport them you may be held liable, if it's a gunshot or stabbing wound you may be transporting a criminal, if it's a pregnant woman in labor you can be held liable if she goes into labor in your care and something goes wrong.


----------

